
Google sued for allegedly discriminating against conservative white men - LopRabbit
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16863342/james-damore-google-lawsuit-diversity-memo
======
annexrichmond
> "James Damore was fired as an engineer after the manifesto, which [...]
> suggested women may be biologically inferior engineers"

Nowhere in the essay suggests that at all.

------
horatiocain
Haha, nice

